# General > Motoring >  vehicle diagnostics service

## aygoguy

Anyone got a warning light on the dash that will effect you getting an mot and want it reset? Il come to you with my diagnostic system and reset/ diagnose the fault for you. The charge for this if it works is £10 if it doesnt work there is no charge if your outside wick or thurso there will be a small charge for fuel. If interested sent a pm with vechicle make, model, year,engine size and fuel or text 07432517830 cheers

----------


## aygoguy

Bump.........

----------

